# Needed Boat Bottom Cleaner in the water



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Our boat bottom cleaner, zinc changer, inspector has retired.


I need someone who will clean/check/change zincs. Monthly or quarterly or ____?


I have a hookah they may use or bring your own tanks.


Please PM or Email [email protected]


Tom Edgewater Dr, Bayou Chico


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Got one!*

Call Dalid the Diver 205 627 1739


Hard working, experienced Army Vet


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello! Ok 2 years later.... Some person stole my Hookah right off my deck of the BSH. My helper had used it to clean the bottom of my boat, rinsed it off and left it on the deck. Next morning it was gone!! If someone tries to sell you a Hookah, get a description and call me 850-five seven two-twelve twenty five. 
I have "Posted No Trespassing" signs on both street side of my home, on the end of my dock and by the fence.
If I see someone sneaking around my property, especially after dark, I may need my friends, Mr Colt & Mr Winchester.

Anyway, If anyone knows a diver, bottom cleaner, let me know.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

This may be a dumb question, What is a hookah? I thought it was a pipe to smoke from.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

LY-zer said:


> This may be a dumb question, What is a hookah? I thought it was a pipe to smoke from.


Some folks may do that.
My rig is a SCUBA mask, 50' of quality air hose and an air compressor with special air filters.


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

oldflathead said:


> Some folks may do that.
> My rig is a SCUBA mask, 50' of quality air hose and an air compressor with special air filters.


You have an expensive rig. Mine is the first stag of a regulator with 50 feet of hose to the second stag (mouth piece) and you leave the tank in the boat or dock. Made it back in the 70's getting lobsters in the Key's works great, just put on a heavy weight belt and your mask and go to work...


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Sounds great for lionfish removal? I could see many reasons to use that set up. Hope you get it back.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Hope the damn thief drowns. Good luck and you can figure it out. Like stated above, be very careful with a air compressor. We attempted to revive a guy that did this. He didn’t make it after a week on a ventilator.


----------

